# Stuck Inside



## GT2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a Bolens GT2000 that does not start. It will start if I shoot starting fluid in the carborator (someone told me not a good thing to do)
So I thought I had a glooged fuel filter, changed filter and still is getting no gas, don't see any fuel going thru clear fuel filter.
HELP


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum GT! Does it have a fuel pump? If so, this could be shot. Does it have any other fuel filters in the line that could be plugged? Can you unhook the line from the carb, and blow through it and hear the fuel tank bubbling? This will tell you if something is in the line or at the pick up in the tank. You might try shining a light in the tank to see if it's full of dirt and crud. If everything checks out, then it's time to look at the carb......


----------



## FLIGI (Jun 23, 2011)

check to make sure the breather is open on the gas cap.


----------

